# Are You An Emotional Person?



## magneticheart (Oct 15, 2008)

Do you cry when you're watching films or TV, listening to music or reading books?

Do you cry over the little things and do you cry a lot?

I'm not an emotional person. I rarely cry at films (they have to be reaaaaally sad) or music.

The news sometimes makes me sad but it doesn't make me cry (in fact I'm usually more angry about the newsreaders reading these awful stories in such a cold and heartless way)

I hate crying even in real life situations but I know that a lot of people like to cry to get everything out of their system...


----------



## Anthea (Oct 15, 2008)

I generally am not very emotional. However during feel good films and there's a new show on TV that reunites lost relatives I will usually shed a tear or two or more lol


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 15, 2008)

Lol I have a friend who is always in floods of tears at shows like that. I've even seen her blubbing whilst watching Extreme Makeover


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 15, 2008)

I am the most emotional person on the planet, anything can set me off! lol Books, movies, TV, you name it, I'll cry!

I'm in touch with everyone elses feelings haha


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 15, 2008)

Lol! I don't think I have enough tears in me to be emotional


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm also quite emotional. I was getting all teary eyed watching 'animal rescue' the other day, and when I was little I literally bawled my eyes out watching 'land before time'.

I've also been known to cry watching 'babe', 'beauty and the beast' and 'a bear named winnie'.

Oh, and that part in Twilight...



well pretty much any of the parts where edward and bella break up, or the bits where she bars jacob off...


yeah. I cried.

LOL. I guess that means I'm emotional?


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 15, 2008)

Lol Rosie, yeah it does





Btw, did you guys cry at Titanic? I didn't and my friend compared me to the episode of friends where Chandler can't cry lol


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 15, 2008)

Hmm, I can't remember. I think I might have? I cried in 'ever after' with drew barrymore for crying out loud! So I probably did! LOL


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh my god, Land Before Time....I remember bawling through that too! Haha I cried inpretty much all the other movies listed above too!

Notebook..Beaches..Steel Magnolias - have seen those movies a thousand times, still, bawl my eyes out watching them! Oh yeah and I couldn't sit through all of I am Sam, too too sad for me!


----------



## Karren (Oct 15, 2008)

Yes and no.... I cry over sad or happy movies... I don't cry when I'm hurt... I don't get mad often but when I do I get really mad nd don't cry... I don't cy a lot....


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh my god, Land Before Time....I remember bawling through that too! Haha I cried inpretty much all the other movies listed above too!
Notebook..Beaches..Steel Magnolias - have seen those movies a thousand times, still, bawl my eyes out watching them! Oh yeah and I couldn't sit through all of I am Sam, too too sad for me!

I didn't even cry at the Notebook, jeez I'm so cold hearted lolSomeone was talking about how sad the Notebook was the other day at college and I said "I didn't cry" and one of my guy mates went "Oh my god, even I cried at the Notebook!"

Everyone was like erm okayyyyy. I think he regreted letting that slip


----------



## Aprill (Oct 15, 2008)

75% of everything I watch makes me cry....seems the hormones have amplified my sadness. I was watching August Rush last night and cried till I got to the end of the movie and was like wtf and it instantly turned to anger


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 15, 2008)

I can easily be set off too. Like the above mentioned I'll cry during a sad or happy movie. Or I'll listen to a song that has a lot of memories and cry through that. But once in a while I'll think about losing my mom or someone and I'll start bawling uncontrollably.


----------



## Lucy (Oct 15, 2008)

i cry at adverts!! lol the nspcc ones choke me up.i cry at titanic too, actually- most films that are sad, i will cry at!

strangely i don't cry much at real life events, i tend to keep my emotions quite bottled up when something happens.


----------



## daer0n (Oct 15, 2008)

Yes i am super emotional!

I am crying as i read this post



j/k.

No, but seriously, i cry sometimes by watching commercials! haha, during sad parts on tv shows, if someone dies for example, if i hear a song that reminds me of something i've lived that was sad, or that i miss, it makes me cry. I cried a river when i watched the Passion of the Christ, and my husband was just sitting there watching the whole thing as if nothing was happening,-- what? you heartless nazi! haha.


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm a very emotional person when it comes to books, memories, maybe some songs, definitely movies but for some reason in real life, not so much. Unless it comes to my child, I'm not very emotional. I'm more of the type to get overly mad than overly cry.


----------



## RoxRae (Oct 15, 2008)

I am an overly emotional person. I cry at movies, songs, commercials, books, you name it. I empathize with others too much as well. I tend to be the "negotiator" trying to make everyone happy all the time. I do not like conflict or unhappiness. I also tend to get irritable relatively quickly too.... but this is a byproduct of something else. I do cry at the drop of a hat though.....


----------



## LilDee (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm very emotional.. I cry at sad movies, happy movies, dramatic movies, life experiences, sad commercials, music... basically anything that moves me :S Yes, Disney movies too!!

Certain times in the month is worse.. Like a few weeks ago I was watching Lady and the Tramp.. and I started tearing up when lady started crying as a puppy, when the owners put her in the lil' room downstairs..

And then again when that hound dog got hit by the pound guy..

Like what the heck! harsh emotional..


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm passionate. So that would lead me to shed tears sometimes... Not stuff like sad lovey dove movies or anything. But REAL ppl's struggles... Real human cruelty... That stuff makes me angry/sad and there's tears each time...

I don't think I'm emotional tho, lol!


----------



## CellyCell (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm very emotional... not the emo-route, but I'm a sensitive person and always have been.

Only books I've cried reading was Night by Ellie Weisel, just because it was non-fiction. I cry at drama movies... shoot, I remember holding back tears when I was 8 years old watching the Lion King.

When I'm around people - I fight those tears. I'm emotional but I don't like showing it in front of others. I use to be made fun when I was little for being a cry baby and soon stopped showing emotion as I got older.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Oct 15, 2008)

Like Adrienne, I can get really emotional when it comes to movies but I'm not like that when it comes to real life




.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm very emotional... not the emo-route, but I'm a sensitive person and always have been.Only books I've cried reading was Night by Ellie Weisel, just because it was non-fiction. I cry at drama movies... shoot, I remember holding back tears when I was 8 years old watching the Lion King.

When I'm around people - I fight those tears. I'm emotional but I don't like showing it in front of others. I use to be made fun when I was little for being a cry baby and soon stopped showing emotion as I got older.

Ah !The Lion King ! I cried too. Probably also during Titanic, but more because Leonardo was dying, i don't care about Kate Winslett, i don't like her in that movie.
I cry when i watch sad movies or tv shows, or when i'm reading books. I rarely cry when listening to music, but i can feel sad. It can be embarrassing sometimes.

I don't cry in public, and i hardly cry in private, i prefer a kick in the wall rather than tears to get everything out.


----------



## jones10021 (Oct 15, 2008)

I am a strong person and when i cry about my personal life i usually hide it: Ill openly (sometime excessively) cry, or laugh really loud from books, movies, etc. - i just can get really involved and absorbed in them. Im a -in the moment -kind of person.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 15, 2008)

Ok, well Celine Dion's "A new day" just played on the radio and I had a frog in my throat so i recant my earlier statement...

Don't throw rocks!


----------



## shesadiva (Oct 15, 2008)

I do cry while watching a sad film, TV show or over a book.

Its embarrasing ^.^


----------



## Dreama (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm emotional for sure. There are movies and certain songs that make me cry.


----------



## cindyks625 (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm very emotional. I cry for a lot of different reasons - sad, frustrated, happy, relief - I'm just a weeping willow! But I laugh more than I cry, and I think it's a good balance.


----------



## Roxie (Oct 16, 2008)

Yes, I am emotional! I am actually trying to loosen up a bit, though.


----------



## Panda816 (Oct 16, 2008)

I think I am more emotional since becoming a mommy- anything to do with my son will make me cry. Or when I empathize with a mom on the news that lost their child, etc.

I don't really like to cry at movies and I didn't cry for the Notebook(everyone hyped it up for me when I finally saw it I thought it was only okay, I bet the book is sooo much better) and the reason Titanic teared me up was when I was thinking about the REAL people that had endured that.

I will cry when I hear "Bridge Over Troubled Water" though....I know I am also showing my age..lol

gosh you young folk, I think Lion King came out when I was 20!


----------



## Killah Kitty (Oct 16, 2008)

Well I never cry in front of people. But there is 2 exceptions. If I'm ranting and really mad I might break down into tears. Then I watched I Am Sam with my BF and I just couldn't stop crying... he was laughing at me...

Other than that I get pretty overwhelmed emotionally lol but I never let anybody see it. I'll cry over a movie, a song, or a book, a memory, but only if I'm alone.


----------



## jessiej78 (Oct 16, 2008)

I am definitely emotional- a good cry is healthy I think.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 16, 2008)

OMG Cellers, I cried reading that book too! how sad was it! incredible!

and yeah, lion king... all disney pretty much


----------



## AngelaGM (Oct 16, 2008)

I usually cry when I am alone taking a bath. I am not ashamed to be emotional.


----------



## bCreative (Oct 16, 2008)

I am a sensitive person. When people yell or say bad things to me I do cry.


----------



## LookLovely429 (Oct 16, 2008)

I think I am an emotional person. Many of my friends don't see it, but I am. I have just been getting better about controlling it. I cry at weddings (if it warrants it), movies (like the Notebook ans Steel Magnolias), and especially if my feelings are hurt, badly.


----------



## krazykid90 (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm not normally very emotional, but sometimes something happens and I just have to let out some of my feelings. My one weakness is kittens when they are crying, it breaks my heart because it reminds me so much of my cat I had to put down this summer. I just want to run and cuddle them


----------



## kcam125 (Oct 19, 2008)

yes ma'am! i sure am!


----------



## purpleRain (Oct 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Roxie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes, I am emotional! I am actually trying to loosen up a bit, though.



Yeah me too.

I am very emtional. I don't cry often about movies, only if it's very sad but I cry if I don't feel great or if things go wrong and I am feeling down, first thing I start crying. But not in front of people, I hide it and cry when I am alone most of the time.

I am also very sensitive to other people feelings. Sometimes I soak up their emotions . My emotions are a rollercoaster. I wish I was more relaxed but I can learn





But I guess my car crash made an impact on me which makes me more sensitive these days.


----------



## TheGreenFairy (Oct 19, 2008)

I do, im a sook sometimes



on the odd occasion when im watching a sad movie with my boyfriend ill tear up,and ill try and hide it from him. He always finds out though lol, . I used to have mad depression a few years ago and i did cry a lot - it comes and goes.


----------



## laurafaye (Oct 19, 2008)

It depends for me, sometimes I can get really emotional and sometimes I'm quite tough. The only film I've cried at is The Notebook, but everyone has to cry at that film! If somebody says someone hurtful I usually act like I'm not bothered, I don't start crying or anything. So yeah, I suppose I'm sorta in the middle.


----------



## farris2 (Oct 20, 2008)

Somewhat....especially if I'm pms'ng


----------



## Shelley (Oct 20, 2008)

I can be tough and other times emotional. If someone passes away or if I see something on tv such as children starving or child abuse I will shed tears. Growing up I was always told not to cry and if I did I was called a 'crybaby' or worse so I think that is still embedded in me even though I know its okay to cry.


----------



## berryliciousme (Oct 22, 2008)

I am very emotional. I am very sensitive too. Some movies make me cry when I feel like I can relate to them.


----------



## skippyj13 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Yes and i hate it : it ruins everything and its not the true me though and everyone gets to see me that way. *


----------



## nanzmck (Oct 22, 2008)

If I really get into a movie/book/tv show I will cry pretty easily.

I've noticed tho, that Disney movies are starting to have less death in them! I watched Bee Movie with my kids once, and even the bee that stung someone made it out alive.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Oct 22, 2008)

Yes, I am a very emotional person. I cry at pretty much every sad part in movies/tv shows but I know how to hold it back or hide it so no one sees me lol


----------



## hs769 (Oct 25, 2008)

I am somewhat sensitive but not really emotional. It depends on whats going on and that of course.

I didnt cry in Titanic but did tear up a little at one point in Armageddon (I think that was the one) and p.s I love you.


----------

